
On the implications of the Covid-19 WA2 genome sequence - anigbrowl
https://twitter.com/trvrb/status/1233975581974228994
======
URSpider94
Very interesting. It feels like the US is way behind on community
surveillance, in part due to errors in roll-out of the test kit and low
availability of test kits, but also due to the assumption that it’s not
spreading in the community at large. The patient in Solano County, CA was only
tested after having been hospitalized for several days, because he/ she didn’t
have any travel risk factors.

------
greatpatton
Ok one more element for the theory that the virus is circulating undetected in
many places around the world. Seems quite in line with the Italian scientist
that also estimated that the virus is circulating largely in northern Italy
since mid-January.

~~~
pbourke
Perhaps Iran received an early transmission chain and is one or two
generations ahead of most other places.

------
pbourke
So Seattle is Wuhan in the last week of December right now

